# 2008 Triumph 235CC $34995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

CALL SONNY AT 361-651-2628
2008 TRIUMPH 235CC POWERDE BY A 2008 SUZUKI 300 HP,T-TOP, TRIM TABS, TRAILER GUIDE POLES, DELUXE LEANING POST, ALUMINUM TRAILER, SS PROP, GARMIN GPS, STEREO, HYD STEERING, TILT WHEEL, GLOVE BOX, BOW SEATING, BOW RAIL, SPREADER LIGHTS, BOW ANCHOR, REAR BAIT WELL, SPARE TIRE AND MORE CONTACT SONNY AT 361-651-2628 FOR MORE INFO


----------

